# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cfare ju ka bere per te qeshur sot? :)

## *~Rexhina~*

Cfare ju ka bere per te qeshur? se mbase qeshim edhe ne  :ngerdheshje: 

Po filloj un, meqe hapa dhe temen  :perqeshje: 

desha qe te printonte  nje bill qe duhet te paguaj per shkollen, dhe ja dergova burrit ne emailin e punes qe ta pritonte

burri: nuk e shikoj, sma dergove
une: po ta dergova, e shikoj tek "sent email' qe ta dergova
burri: prap nuk e shikoj...do te dergoj cfare me dergove
une: ja pra e shikoj qe ta dergova
burri: 
Ok, so below i took a picture of my screen and look, my email doesn't show your attachment. but i did get it in the yahoo email and i printed it for you and colored it and draw horses and angels on it made it look very pretty lol  :ngerdheshje: D

----------


## Apollyon

Sherri qe u be ne cassino me karrige e paterica  :pa dhembe:  .. me dhjeu tu qesh! Ne fakt ato po ziheshin edhe un po qeshja, kam qesh per nja  gjyse ore rrjesht smu ndalte e qeshmja.. Epo sherr gallate.

----------


## busavata

kur e kam lexue ket :

Katunari edhe Qytetari kojshi edhe jarana n'mes veti. Katunari 24/7 n'kafe, qytetari normal i angazhum me pune e me aktivitete. Ni dite tu kalu kah kafja pe thirr katunari qyetarin : OOOOO KOJSHI, O KOJSHI HAJDE E PINA KA NI QAJ. Shkon qytetari edhe pin qaj, rrin kogja edhe pershendeten. Mas disa dite apet qashtu njejte e njejta procedure.

Ni dite tjeter apet e thirr katunari qytetarin : OOO KOJSHI HAJDE TE VENI E PINA KA NI QAJ. Qytetari : OOO KOJSHI SMUJ VALLAHI, T'BOFT MIRE TY.
Katunari apet : OOO HAJDE BRE KOJSHI !!!
Qytetari : O SMUJ O KOJSHI SE JOM ME BASHKESHORTE !!!
Katunari : PO HAJDE MORE T'****** BASHKESHORTEN HOOO !!!

----------


## Silvik

Ne klase mesuesja pyet nxenesit : - Ne nje peme jane 5 zogj. Nje gjahtar qellon me cifte dhe vret 3 zogj. Sa zogj mbeten ne peme? - 2 zogj mesuese, - pergjigjet nje nxenes - Bravo e gjete! - thote mesuesja. Nje nxenes tjeter ngrihet dhe e kundershton: - Ne peme nuk mbeti asnje zog mesuese se u tremben nga zhurma. Mesuesja e vene ne pozite mendohet pak dhe i thote:- Bravo me pelqen llogjika qe perdor. Po ky nxenes thote:- Ta them edhe une nje probleme mesuese?- Thuaje, - ia kthen mesuesja.- Jane 3 femra duke ngrene akullore, e para e lepin me majen e gjuhes e dyta me gjithe gjuhen dhe e treta e fut akullore ne goje, cila nga keto te treja eshte e martuar?- Ajo qe e fut te gjithe akulloren ne goje! - thote mesuesja.- Jo mesuese, ajo qe ka unaze te gishti, por gjithsesi me pelqen llogjika qe ndjek.

----------


## Silvik

Nje here nje vajze nxjerr nje lajmerim ne gazete qe donte nje burre qe nuk e rrihte, qe nuk ikte nga shtepia dhe qe te bente sex mire. U parqiten shume burra .Nje dite vjen njeri qe nuk kishte s duar as kembe. vajza e pyzet se pse kishte ardhur dhe ai i ithote -te te rraf nuk kam duar, te te iki nuk kam kembe -po cte .........ben te mendosh se je i mire ne sex -po pse me cfare i rashe ziles une..!

----------


## Nete

Ku punoj,ka momente qe smund ndalem se qeshuri,nje shok ishte duke u ngutur per nje thirrje,dhe me thot..shikom me shpejt duke fshir gojen pasi kishte henger,mos e kam perlyer se hengra hajvar,ndersa un tek shikoj ate ,me shkoi mendja se edhe un hengra po si ai dhe prek gojen time,plas e qeshura sa nuk mund te ndaleshim,te gjith kthyen nga ne duke shiku,me e keqja se ishin ata qe mbahen si te medhenje e me edukatt hahahaha.

----------


## Falco115

> Nje here nje vajze nxjerr nje lajmerim ne gazete qe donte nje burre qe nuk e rrihte, qe nuk ikte nga shtepia dhe qe te bente sex mire. U parqiten shume burra .Nje dite vjen njeri qe nuk kishte s duar as kembe. vajza e pyzet se pse kishte ardhur dhe ai i ithote -te te rraf nuk kam duar, te te iki nuk kam kembe -po cte .........ben te mendosh se je i mire ne sex -po pse me cfare i rashe ziles une..!



Mua per te paren here sot me beri te qesh fort ky postim i Silvik. :Lulja3:

----------


## Rreja

*kur lexova ni histori*

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

_Cuditrisht,asgje!

Shume kohe e padeshiruar sot,fillova t`i shof njerzit dhe cdo gje tje,ashtu sikurse kohen!_

----------


## Nete

> *kur lexova ni histori*


Po pse nuk e tregon pra,hajde :uahaha:  :perqeshje:

----------


## Rreja

> Po pse nuk e tregon pra,hajde


iio marre kom kur mhiqet marrja ta tregoj veq ty o qikki  :i merzitur:

----------


## Nete

> iio marre kom kur mhiqet marrja ta tregoj veq ty o qikki


Marre qiki hahahahaha,ik mos hyn forum ,veq mua do tme tregosh a,jo mi se ti po ma tregojke edhe litarin  :uahaha:  :terroristi:

----------


## Rreja

> Marre qiki hahahahaha,ik mos hyn forum ,veq mua do tme tregosh a,jo mi se ti po ma tregojke edhe litarin


hahaha un sa ta tregova litarin ti don tem pushkatoshh a?? shife pisssjaaa lene mbone pishmon m frige  tash me dy mendje jam sdi a me ta kallxu a jo se kam frig :P

----------


## BerAtiSoft

*




 Postuar më parë nga busavata


kur e kam lexue ket :

Katunari edhe Qytetari kojshi edhe jarana n'mes veti. Katunari 24/7 n'kafe, qytetari normal i angazhum me pune e me aktivitete. Ni dite tu kalu kah kafja pe thirr katunari qyetarin : OOOOO KOJSHI, O KOJSHI HAJDE E PINA KA NI QAJ. Shkon qytetari edhe pin qaj, rrin kogja edhe pershendeten. Mas disa dite apet qashtu njejte e njejta procedure.

Ni dite tjeter apet e thirr katunari qytetarin : OOO KOJSHI HAJDE TE VENI E PINA KA NI QAJ. Qytetari : OOO KOJSHI SMUJ VALLAHI, T'BOFT MIRE TY.
Katunari apet : OOO HAJDE BRE KOJSHI !!!
Qytetari : O SMUJ O KOJSHI SE JOM ME BASHKESHORTE !!!
Katunari : PO HAJDE MORE T'****** BASHKESHORTEN HOOO !!!



Vallah tu e lexu prej teje edhe mu em shtini me kesh qikjo fore hehe*

----------


## Nete

> hahaha un sa ta tregova litarin ti don tem pushkatoshh a?? shife pisssjaaa lene mbone pishmon m frige  tash me dy mendje jam sdi a me ta kallxu a jo se kam frig :P


Jo mi hajt kallzo se e bem chit chat ketu hahahahahahahahaha.
pse me thua pisee ...ori kallugjerk e :uahaha:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

Ti de te kam mbi krye: A ka mundesi me na kallzu c'ka eshte << Kallugjerke >>,jo te tane dim shqip si ju.hahahahaha

----------


## Rreja

> Jo mi hajt kallzo se e bem chit chat ketu hahahahahahahahaha.
> pse me thua pisee ...ori kallugjerk e



ahaha pse mii iiii kshyre ti ktoo , ami qe qe me at historien e tonit qe ka nxjer permejdani sa u qova prej gjumit e lexova mboni me qesh pak , shif per cka ke prit tan kohen hahaha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

> Ti de te kam mbi krye: A ka mundesi me na kallzu c'ka eshte << Kallugjerke >>,jo te tane dim shqip si ju.hahahahaha


Pyete Rreja hahahahahaha.
Degjo pra(kallugjerke )do te thot mos me u martu kur kurr ...kuptove zotri Alem :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rreja

> Pyete Rreja hahahahahaha.
> Degjo pra(kallugjerke )do te thot mos me u martu kur kurr ...kuptove zotri Alem


morriiiii kshyre cka mbonii kjoo ahhaha un at e thash se te ajo loja ishte e fejume apo e martume e un sjom as e martume as e fejume kom met vet si qyqe tuj prit the real man e kjo prej mizes e bon elefant ee derr fmi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

> morriiiii kshyre cka mbonii kjoo ahhaha un at e thash se te ajo loja ishte e fejume apo e martume e un sjom as e martume as e fejume kom met vet si qyqe tuj prit the real man e kjo prej mizes e bon elefant ee derr fmi


hahahahahahaha ,ani se un e kuptova mi,por pi kallzoj vetem Alem,qe ti dush me u ba kallugjerk ,se tjert sjan ktu se dijn ata  :buzeqeshje:

----------

